# flatness tolerance



## marcisar68

como se traduce esta palabra en Español?


----------



## Fernita

Hola marcisar68.
Te doy la bienvenida al foro. 
Según las reglas, tienes que poner la palabra en un contexto para que podamos ayudarte y debes hacer un intento de traducirla, no importa si te equivocas.
Cariños,
Fernita


----------



## marcisar68

yo lo traduci " tolerancia de superficie plana" pero no me siento 100% satisfecho, Please Help!


----------



## mompracem

¿A qué se refiere esto? ¿Sobre qué tema estamos hablando? Ayudaría el párrafo completo


----------



## marcisar68

El tema principal es Radiación Oncológica pero especificamente quiero describir unas losas de un material equivalente al agua o agua sólida como se le denomina.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Se ve que es un tema difícil, por eso necesitamos que coloques la oración completa con la frase buscada y, como ya te dijeron, un pequeño párrafo ayudaría más todavía.
Traslado esta consulta al foro de Specialized Terminology.

Saludos.


----------



## landesman

marcisar68 said:


> yo lo traduci " tolerancia de superficie plana" pero no me siento 100% satisfecho, Please Help!


Hola: 
El pasado en primera persona de TRADUCIR es TRADUJE. Nunca, jamás, _traducí_, por favor.


----------



## landesman

Algunas opciones: _superficies chatas _o _llanas, llanuras, chaturas._

He visto _planeidad_ y_ planicidad,_ pero no son aceptadas por la RAE.
Espero te sirva alguna de estas opciones.


----------



## Pendragon

La RAE ya acepta *planicidad* con la siguiente redacción: Cualidad de las superficies planas


Aunque en algunos textos técnicos se utiliza planitud. Pero yo creo que es mas correcto planicidad.

Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

"Tolerancia en la planicidad", o "límites de apartamiento en la planicidad".


----------



## Pendragon

Yo diría "Tolerancia en la planicidad" o "Tolerancia de la planicidad"


----------

